# Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€



## blauebanane (16. September 2011)

*Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Hallo zusammen,

Spiele schon 1-2 Wochen mit dem Gedanken mir neue Kopfhörer zuzulegen, und hab mich heute mal etwas mehr informiert.
Einsatz ist zu 90% Spiele(Hauptsächlich CoD4) und 10% Musik.
Der  Kopfhörer sollte ohrumschließend sein, offen oder geschlossen ist mir  eigentlich egal. (halboffen ist denke ich die richtige Lösung)
Bis  jetzt hatte ich über 2 Jahre das Creative Fatality Headset, und war  damit einigermaßen zufrieden. Jetzt interessiert mich aber doch ob man  da mit einem Kopfhörer in der Preisklasse um 60 Euro schon lohnende  Verbesserungen erzielt.
Wichtig ist also eine gute Ortung, ich weiß  leider nicht welche Eigenschaften eines Kopfhörers dafür wichtig ist.  (möglicherweise Betonung von Mittel/Hochtönen? Obwohl man das ja auch  noch per EQ einstellen kann)
Außerdem sollten sie auch länger bequem sitzen, auch wenn das wieder von Person zu Person unterschiedlich ist.
Als Ansteckmikro habe ich schon oft gesehen, das ein günstiges von Zalman empfohlen wurde.

Kandidaten bist jetzt sind:
Creative Aurvana Live
AKG K530

Alternativen?
Ich hatte vor die 2(oder mehr) Kandidaten zu bestellen und dann auszuwählen. 

Soweit  ist das zwar noch nicht, aber wenn: Ist die Rückgabe und Stornierung  der Bestellung problemlos? Was muss man sonst beachten?

Ich danke schonmal für jede Antwort


----------



## Madz (16. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*



> Ist die Rückgabe und Stornierung  der Bestellung problemlos?


Ja, kein Problem.




> Creative Aurvana Live
> AKG K530


Nimm noch den Superlux HD 681 dazu! [User-Review] Superlux 681 /b/f günstige und gute Kopfhörer - Forum de Luxx


Wenn du das Geld übrig hast und evtl. etwas Experimentierfreudigkeit mitbringst, könntest du ja auch mal in der 150€ Klasse hören. Behalten musst du ja keinen der gehörten Ohrenwärmer.  Das steht bei dir aber sicher nicht zur Debatte, oder?


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*



blauebanane schrieb:


> (...)
> Bis  jetzt hatte ich über 2 Jahre das Creative Fatality Headset, und war  damit einigermaßen zufrieden.
> (...)


 Ich bitte dich um einen Gefallen, wenn du dir jetzt einen KH käufst, würdest du mir dann (per PN) sagen, ob es sich gelohnt hat?
Mir geht es nämlich genauso und ich habe schon eine Xonar DX 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Madz (16. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Es wird sich ganz sicher lohnen, die "Käseglocke" aka Fatality zu tauschen. Das Teil hatte ich mal hier und man fühlt sich tatsächlich, wie unter einer winzigen, dumpfen Glaskuppel.

Es entsteht gerade einma der Anflug einer Ahnung, wie groß die Karten in BFBC2 sind.


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*



Madz schrieb:


> (...)


 Trotzdem wüsste ich gerne, was der TE als "n00b" (nicht böse nehmen, bin ich auch!) sagt 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## HAWX (16. September 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem wüsste ich gerne, was der TE als "n00b" (nicht böse nehmen, bin ich auch!) sagt
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Er wird begeistert sein, da gibt es genug Beispiele für
Das einzige ist halt das man sich mit der Anbringung des Micros anfreunden muss.


----------



## blauebanane (16. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*



Madz schrieb:


> Ja, kein Problem.
> 
> 
> Nimm noch den Superlux HD 681 dazu! [User-Review] Superlux 681 /b/f günstige und gute Kopfhörer - Forum de Luxx
> ...


 
Den Superlux hatte ich mir auch schon angesehen, aber der gefällt mir optisch überhaupt nicht. Ich kann irgendwie keinen KH aufsetzen der mir von Aussehen her garnicht zusagt.
Ja, teurere KH als Vergleich mitzunehmen (und sich unter Umständen zu eine größeren Investition hinreißen lassen? ) klingt gut. In dem Bereich gibt es aber eine sehr umfangreiche Auswahl, muss ich mich auch nochmal umschauen. Oder hast du spontan ein paar typische Vorschläge?



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich um einen Gefallen, wenn du dir  jetzt einen KH käufst, würdest du mir dann (per PN) sagen, ob es sich  gelohnt hat?
> Mir geht es nämlich genauso und ich habe schon eine Xonar DX
> 
> 
> ...



Werde ich machen


----------



## Madz (16. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*



> In dem Bereich gibt es aber eine sehr umfangreiche Auswahl, muss ich  mich auch nochmal umschauen. Oder hast du spontan ein paar typische  Vorschläge?


Schau mal hier rein:

[Übersicht] Empfehlenswerte HiFi-Kopfhörer in 6 Preisklassen unterteilt - Grobe Kaufempfehlung - Forum de Luxx


Selbst besitze ich den AKG K601, habe aber schon einige aus der Liste gehört.


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*



blauebanane schrieb:


> (...)
> Werde ich machen


 Danke! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## blauebanane (16. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage: Ich habe öfter was davon gelesen, dass bestimme Software den Raumklang (ist das der richtige Begriff?) Effekt bei Stereokopfhörern verstärken bzw simulieren kann. Braucht man dafür eine Soundkarte? Lohnt sich das für bspw. den K530?


----------



## Madz (16. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*



> Braucht man dafür eine Soundkarte?


Ja, aber je besser der Kopfhörer, desto weniger macht man von so etwas Gebrauch. Ein richtig guter Kopfhörer klingt am besten, wenn er nur an eine gute SOundkarte angeschlossen ist, in deren Treiber alle "Verbesserungen" deaktiviert sind.

Dies ist aber nur _meine_ subjektive Einschätzung. Jeder wird dies anders wahrnehmen.


----------



## jimmyisdead (16. September 2011)

Ich habe jetz seit ein paar tagen den akg k530.
Bin damit ziemlich zufrieden vor allem für den preis von 55 euro.
Ortbarkeit kann ich leider noch nichts zu.sagen da ich mir die soundkarte noch bestellen muss. Bei bfbc2 kann ich aber jetz schon sagen dass dort die detailliertheit des k530 echt klasse ist.
Bei musik bin jetz kein kenner aber meiner meinung nach gibt der kh musik gut wieder ( Ich will jetz hier nicht von neutral sprechen aber mir gefällts gut).
An meinem pc hab ich den bass nen bisschen angehoben aber nur dezent liegt aber glaube mit an meinem echt beschissenen onboard sound an meinem handy hab ich den kh spaßeshalber auch mal angesvhlossen und dort bin ich mit dem bass zufrieden.

Aber schau dir lieber alle an bzw achte auch auf tragekomfort.


----------



## blauebanane (16. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Welche Soundkarte nutzt du?
Würde die Xonar DG reichen? ich denke schon. Mal sehen ob ich mir die auch noch zulege.

Hat noch jemand Vorschläge?
Sonst seh ich mich mal nach Online Shops um wo ich bestellen werde.


----------



## HAWX (16. September 2011)

blauebanane schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Soundkarte nutzt du?
> Würde die Xonar DG reichen? ich denke schon. Mal sehen ob ich mir die auch noch zulege.



Er hat doch geschrieben, dass er keine Soundkarte hat und momentan noch den Onboard-Chip benutzt


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Also auch wenn dir der Superlux optisch nicht zusagt ( wobei schwarz und rot doch toll harmonieren?), würde ich zumindest mal probehören. Du siehst ihn ja nicht wenn du ihn aufhast oder? Ich benutze ihn zusammen mit einer DG, und der Klang und Ortung in BFBC2 sind top (auch wenn ich zum zocken nach wie vor mein Sharkoon X-Tatic nehmen werde). Musik hört sich auch toll an. Also für mich der Hörer mit dem besten P/L Verhältnis bis 60€.


----------



## jimmyisdead (16. September 2011)

Genau ^^ 
Plane aber den kauf der xobar dg.
Obwohl ich gerne wissen würde ob die fürs gamen ( also sorround) und musik reicht.
Den k530 bekommt man übrigens beim musicstore versandkostenfrei.

@ black mamba wrm ziehs du das headset dem kh.vor beim gamen? Sag jetz nicht wegen kabelsalat.xD


----------



## blauebanane (16. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*



HAWX schrieb:


> Er hat doch geschrieben, dass er keine Soundkarte hat und momentan noch den Onboard-Chip benutzt


Oh, das hatte ich auch irgendwie im Kopf, und wollte eigentlich fragen welche er sich zulegen will 



Black Mamba schrieb:


> Also auch wenn dir der Superlux optisch nicht  zusagt ( wobei schwarz und rot doch toll harmonieren?), würde ich  zumindest mal probehören. Du siehst ihn ja nicht wenn du ihn aufhast  oder? Ich benutze ihn zusammen mit einer DG, und der Klang und Ortung in  BFBC2 sind top (auch wenn ich zum zocken nach wie vor mein Sharkoon  X-Tatic nehmen werde). Musik hört sich auch toll an. Also für mich der  Hörer mit dem besten P/L Verhältnis bis 60€.



Ich werds überdenken 

Edit: Eine Frage in die theoretische Richtung: Ist ein bei Musik besserer Kopfhörer auch besser zum Spielen, oder gibt es bestimmte Eigenschaften die einen KH dafür qualifizieren?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Ich denke das ist unabhängig. Ich zB möchte bei der Musik einen dezenteren Klang, während ich beim Zocken gerne dickes Bum Bum auf den Ohren hab.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*



jimmyisdead schrieb:


> @ black mamba wrm ziehs du das headset dem kh.vor beim gamen? Sag jetz nicht wegen kabelsalat.xD



Du wirst lachen das Mikro ist eh kaputt ^^. Ich habe subjektiv eine bessere Ortung mit dem Sharkoon, vorallem weil ich mit der Steuereinheit alles schön konfigurieren kann.

EDIT: Sry doppelpost, der hats doch net so gemacht wie ich wollt der böse Firefox.


----------



## jimmyisdead (17. September 2011)

Also ich brauche in games eher einen detaillierten klang damit ich alles höre und nicht nur dauerexplosionen von noobtubern die mir noch minutenlang weiter im ohr dröhnen aber ist geschmackssache ^^ 
Kenn mich mit dem sharkoon nicht aus weiß jetz nicht was man da alles einstellen kann.


----------



## blauebanane (17. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*



Black Mamba schrieb:


> während ich beim Zocken gerne dickes Bum Bum auf den Ohren hab.



Das ist doch eigentlich genau das falsche, dickes bum bum zum zocken. zumindest wenn man online spielt.


----------



## blauebanane (18. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

So, ich habe jetzt noch ein paar Kopfhörer mehr mit in die Auswahl genommen:

Superlux HD681
Superlux HD-681 B
AKG K530
AKG - K 530 Kopfhörer halboffen : Kopfhörer & Verstärker
Creative Aurvana Live!
Creative Aurvana Live! Headphones schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
AKG K272 HD
AKG K-272 HD
Denon AH-D 1100
Denon AH-D 1100 Hifi-Kopfhörer schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Irgendwelche Einwände? Ich würde dann auch bei den obigen Läden bestellen, ist das in Ordnung?
Allerdings sind mir 5 Stück eigentlich zu viel.
Außerdem muss ich die Soundkarte gleich mitbestellen? Reicht eine Asus Xonar DG bspw. auch für den teuren AKG oder Denon?


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*



blauebanane schrieb:


> (...)
> Irgendwelche Einwände? Ich würde dann auch bei den obigen Läden bestellen, ist das in Ordnung?
> (...)


 Thomann zumindest ist uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Madz (18. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Soundkarte musst du schon mit bestellen, ansonsten macht das keinen Sinn. Meine Wahl wäre die Xonar DX. 


Und bestell mal ruhig 5 Stück! Erfahrungen sammeln schadet ja nicht.


----------



## blauebanane (18. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*



Madz schrieb:


> Soundkarte musst du schon mit bestellen, ansonsten macht das keinen Sinn. Meine Wahl wäre die Xonar DX.
> 
> 
> Und bestell mal ruhig 5 Stück! Erfahrungen sammeln schadet ja nicht.



Was macht die DX im Vergleich zur fast 40 Euro günstigeren DG besser?
Ich bin mir im Moment nicht sicher ob das Geld für mich als nicht so anspruchsvoller Hörer nicht rausgeworfen ist. Es wächst bei mir als Student zumindest nicht auf Bäumen.
Edit: nicht, dass ich das Geld nicht ausgeben möchte, nur frag ich lieber ein- zweimal mehr nach.


----------



## Madz (18. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Die Dx hat die besseren Bauteile verbaut und dürfte damit besser klingen. Habe ich aber nur gelesen. Die Dg aber schon gehört (mit AKg K530).


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*



blauebanane schrieb:


> Das ist doch eigentlich genau das falsche, dickes bum bum zum zocken. zumindest wenn man online spielt.


 
Ich meine nicht Bass Bum Bum. Sonder insgesamt einfach einen kräftigeren Sound.


----------



## blauebanane (18. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Ich denke ich werde einfach die DG nehmen und das Geld entweder sparen oder in den KH investieren.


----------



## blauebanane (19. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Softwaremäßig hat die DG doch grundsätzlich auch alles was man so benötigt?


----------



## Madz (19. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Ja, hat sie.


----------



## blauebanane (20. September 2011)

dolby headphone hat doch im prinzip die gleiche wirkung wie cmss3d, ist das richtig?


----------



## Softy (20. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Ich habe den AKG K530 und eine Asus Xonar DX 7.1

Für das Geld finde ich den KH super.


----------



## Madz (21. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*



blauebanane schrieb:


> dolby headphone hat doch im prinzip die gleiche wirkung wie cmss3d, ist das richtig?


 Genau.


----------



## blauebanane (22. September 2011)

ich bins nochmal 
ich hab gelesen dass der denon ah-d 1100  fast baugleich mit dem aurvana ist und nur kleine klanglixhe vorteile bietet. welche kh sin in der preisklasse 80-130€ denn noch zu empfehlen. in der schlauen liste im luxx sind dazu ja keine zu finden. wollte gerne noch einen in der klasse des akg k272hd hören.


----------



## HAWX (23. September 2011)

Der Beyerdynamic DT-440 und Ultrasone HFI-580 liegen noch in der Preisklasse - konnte ich aber noch nicht hören bisher.


----------



## blauebanane (23. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

dann nehm ich den ultrasone auch noch mit dazu.
bei redcoon kann man wohl bestellen nehme ich an.


----------



## Madz (23. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Ja, kann man. Super Laden.


----------



## HAWX (23. September 2011)

blauebanane schrieb:
			
		

> dann nehm ich den ultrasone auch noch mit dazu.
> bei redcoon kann man wohl bestellen nehme ich an.



Welche bestellst du jetzt alle?


----------



## blauebanane (23. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

ich werd den k530, aurvana, k272hd bestellen. obwohl ich jetzt noch überlege ob ich den nicht gegen den k271 MKII austausche. Sind immerhin 2 abnehmbare Kabel und 2 Ohrpolster mehr dabei. Für 25 Euro aufpreis. Der gefällt mir auch irgendwie besser 

Ich überlege gerade auch wieviele ich bestelle. Finde das irgendwie dreist 4 Stück zu bestellen und dann 3 wieder zurückzuschicken..

Dh insgesamt: 
Creative Aurvana
K530
K272HD/K271 MKII
HFI-580

+Asus Xonar DG+ Zalman Mic

Wird dann immerhin bis zu 180€ ... 3mal soviel wie anfangs angedacht. Aber naja, was soll man machen 

Hat noch wer einen Tipp der mir helfen könnte mich zwischen den beiden teuren AKGs zu entscheiden?


----------



## HAWX (23. September 2011)

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt für welchen KH du dich entscheidest, hast ja ein nettes Testfeld


----------



## blauebanane (24. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*



blauebanane schrieb:


> Hat noch wer einen Tipp der mir helfen könnte mich zwischen den beiden teuren AKGs zu entscheiden?


nur um es nochmal zu betonen


----------



## tobibo (24. September 2011)

Wo bestellst du denn die AKG K530?
Die gibts nämlich kaum mehr...


----------



## 12dollar (24. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

mit den AKG machst du nix falsch


----------



## blauebanane (24. September 2011)

tobibo schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bestellst du denn die AKG K530?
> Die gibts nämlich kaum mehr...



auf geizhals gibts dazu noch eine seite, bei der bestell ich.


----------



## Madz (24. September 2011)

Musicstore ist super. Da kannst du ohne bedenken bestellen.


----------



## blauebanane (27. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

So, hab gestern abend mal alles bestellt. ich denke morgen werd ich erste erfahrungen posten


----------



## tobibo (27. September 2011)

Mein Akg K530 kommt auch in den nächsten Tagen


----------



## pSiii (28. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Könnt Ihr dann hier eure Erfahrung damit posten + eventuell ob mit oder ohne Soundkarte?(hab Thread nur flüchtig überflogen)

Da mein aktuelles Headset vor etwa 4 Wochen die biege gemacht hat was den Bügel angeht ( wird aktuell mit heißkleber zusammengehalten  ) suche ich schon seitdem und les mich etwas durch die Foren.  Aktuell spiel ich mit einem Plantronics Gamecom mit Onboard Sound und hatte überlegt auf den AKG 530 + Asus Xonar DG umzusteigen


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

@pSiii
Es wir sich auf jedenfall lohnen. Ich bin auch auf K530 umgestiegen von einem Fatality und der AKG klingt um einiges besser. Auch von der Ortung.

mfg alex

PS: der AKG K272 MK2 (so heißt er glaube ich) ist auch richtig gut. Geht hallt dann schon richtung Studio Kopfhörer. Am besten finde ich das Abnehmbare Kabel, somit kann man es austauschen oder sleeven ohn e Garantieverlusst.


----------



## HAWX (28. September 2011)

hubiflyer1994 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: der AKG K272 MK2 (so heißt er glaube ich) ist auch richtig gut. Geht hallt dann schon richtung Studio Kopfhörer. Am besten finde ich das Abnehmbare Kabel, somit kann man es austauschen oder sleeven ohn e Garantieverlusst.



Alex versteif dich nicht so auf AKG. Das ist alles Geschmackssache. Allein die Bauart, offen oder geschlossen macht schon immense Unterschiede.


----------



## blauebanane (28. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

so, meine ersten eindrücke:

die dolby headphone funktion ist mist.
der ultrasone hfi-580 sitzt total ungemütlich, da der bügel sehr stark auf den kopf drückt. zu hohes gewicht vermutlich. der fällt schonmal raus.
der komfort vom k271 ist ein bisschen besser als der des aurvana live, aber beide kann man gut aufsetzen.
ich hab das gefühl, dass der creative besser zum orten ist als der akg. ist aber nur kurz getestet worden von mir (5 mins)
der k530 ist noch nicht da.


----------



## aliriza (29. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

mich intressiert das auch wie dein feedback lautet 

möchte mir eine von den hier holen : 

AKG K 530 | Geizhals.at EU

Creative Aurvana Live!, Klinke (51EF0060AA001) | Geizhals.at EU

Corsair Gaming Audio Series HS1A Gaming Headset (CA-HS1AEU) | Geizhals.at Deutschland was könn ihr zur Corsair sagen habe da viele verschiedene meinungen dazu gehört ...


----------



## blauebanane (29. September 2011)

konnte leider das k530 immer noch nicht hören. versand dauert wohl irgendwie länger.


----------



## aliriza (29. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

kanns du am ende eine ranglite machen 

1. Beste
2....
3....
4....
5....

^^ verstehs du schon ne


----------



## HAWX (30. September 2011)

aliriza schrieb:
			
		

> kanns du am ende eine ranglite machen
> 
> 1. Beste
> 2....
> ...



Dadurch kommst du aber nicht ums Probehören rum


----------



## Madz (30. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

So siehts aus. Nur weil er Spaghetti mag, heisst daß nicht, daß du sie auch gerne isst.


----------



## aliriza (30. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

ja wenn er eins favorisiert werde ich mir auch natürlich das eher anhören als eins wo von er abrät.

PS: ich mag spaghetti ^^


----------



## Madz (30. September 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*



> ja wenn er eins favorisiert werde ich mir auch natürlich das eher anhören als eins wo von er abrät.


Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden. Was ihm *nicht* gefällt, könnte dir gerade gefallen. Deshalb kannst *DU* dich nicht auf subjektive Usermeinungen verlassen.


----------



## Tranix (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Nutze auch einen Ultrasone hfi-580 : http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/ultrasone+hfi+580?refcampaign_id=0c59b7c191b6f18a10b2b1e157b4f1a8

Und dazu das Micro : PC-Mikrofon USB Standmikrofon Logitech | voelkner - direkt günstiger

Damit habe ich kein Clip-Micro am Kabel hängen. Einfach an einen USB Port und fertig. Keinerlei Probleme, steht 1,5 Meter von mir weg und mich versteht jeder klar und deutlich.

Der Kopfhörer macht wirklich Spaß. Er ist (meiner Meinung nach) etwas Bassbetont, was mir aber sehr gut gefällt. Bei meiner Musik (gerade Faithless ^^) und Actionfilmen/Spielen kommt da richtig Spaß auf.
Wobei der Beyerd. 990 mehr Bass bietet und auch das Shure DJ750.
Wenn du lieber einen etwas neutraleren KH haben willst, kannst du zum oben genannten AKG greifen.

Audio Technica und Denon bieten auch noch gute KH an. Aber wie sovieles im Leben, ist es wirklich Geschmacksache, was einem gefällt, da es jeder anderes empfindet.


----------



## aliriza (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

ich hab das auch gerne wenn kopfhörer einen satten bass haben.
ich hör viel hip hpo rnb rap lieder , die sind halt sehr basshaltig und wenn man dann auch noch ein guten KH hat, mit den die bässe richtig gut wiedergegeben werden, ist das Perfekt.

Aber gamen tu ich auch viel Counterstrike und Bad Company2, also muss ich auch mit den KH gut orten können.


----------



## Tranix (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Du Ortest mit jedem guten KH besser, als mit den ganzen Pseudo 5.1 / 7.1 Gamingheadsets.

Spiele ne runter CS gegen mich und ich höre immer woher du kommst


----------



## Tranix (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Falls du in der nähe von Bocholt kommst, kannst du auch gerne zum Probehören vorbei kommen


----------



## blauebanane (1. Oktober 2011)

Tranix schrieb:
			
		

> Nutze auch einen Ultrasone hfi-580 : http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/ultrasone+hfi+580?refcampaign_id=0c59b7c191b6f18a10b2b1e157b4f1a8
> 
> Und dazu das Micro : PC-Mikrofon USB Standmikrofon Logitech | voelkner - direkt günstiger
> 
> ...


 der ultrasone ist bei mir rausgefallen, weil der mir am buegel und an den ohrmuscheln zu doll drückrn. 

das mic und der k530 ist übrigens immer noch nicht da. komischer nusicstore


----------



## aliriza (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*



Tranix schrieb:


> Du Ortest mit jedem guten KH besser, als mit den ganzen Pseudo 5.1 / 7.1 Gamingheadsets.
> 
> Spiele ne runter CS gegen mich und ich höre immer woher du kommst



können wir gerne mal machen ^^

ich komme aus kreis recklinghausen .

ich werde mir sehr warscheinlich 

den 

AKG K 530 oder den Creative Aurvana Live!, Klinke (51EF0060AA001) holen..aber vorher werde ich mal einen test machen ^^


----------



## HAWX (1. Oktober 2011)

blauebanane schrieb:
			
		

> das mic und der k530 ist übrigens immer noch nicht da. komischer nusicstore



Der K 530 ist ein Auslaufsmodell eventuell haben sie da Schwierigkeiten mit den Beständen...


----------



## blauebanane (1. Oktober 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Der K 530 ist ein Auslaufsmodell eventuell haben sie da Schwierigkeiten mit den Beständen...



hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber hab vorgestern ne email bekommen, dass es versendet wurde.


----------



## HAWX (1. Oktober 2011)

blauebanane schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber hab vorgestern ne email bekommen, dass es versendet wurde.



Dann sollte er wohl heute kommen


----------



## tobibo (1. Oktober 2011)

Das Warten lohnt sich, hab meinen seit 3 Tagen und will ihn nicht mehr hergeben!


----------



## blauebanane (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Sollte ich ingame die Soundeinstellung auf Windowsstandard oder Stereo stellen? Ich hab ja im SKTreibermenü schon Stereo stehen.

Achja und mein bisheriger Favorit ist der K271 MKII, er sitzt gemütlich, Sound meiner Meinung nach leicht besser als der vom Aurvana, gute Ausstattung (2 neue Polster, "gekringeltes" Kabel extra). Nachteile der hohe Preis und dass der Kopfhörer doch schon ziemlich groß ist -> sieht irgendwie komisch aus 
Den Aurvana kann man zwar auch gut aufsetzen aber die Ohrmuscheln sind mir zu klein.


----------



## Madz (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*



> dass der Kopfhörer doch schon ziemlich groß ist -> sieht irgendwie komisch aus


Optik ist doch sekundär, oder gehst du damit auf den Wiener Opernball?


----------



## blauebanane (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

wenn ich zufällig eingeladen werde, würde ichs machen. nene aber ich finds trotdem merkwürdig, das ding ist immerhin ca. doppelt so groß wie der aurvana zb.


----------



## Madz (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Wenn du den erstmal gehört hast, ist dir die Optik egal, solange das Teil nicht plötzlich pink wird.


----------



## blauebanane (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Ich hab ihn doch schon gehört?


----------



## Madz (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Dann vergiss die Optik und nimm ihn, wenn er dir klanglich zusagt!


----------



## blauebanane (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Meine Frage von eben nochmal 





blauebanane schrieb:


> Sollte ich ingame die Soundeinstellung auf  Windowsstandard oder Stereo stellen? Ich hab ja im SKTreibermenü schon  Stereo stehen.



Achja und Madz: Einen großen Dank an dich, dass du hier in fast jedem Thread deine Beratung raushaust


----------



## Madz (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Ich würde auf Stereo stellen, wenn du keine anderen Lautsprecher als die Kopfhörer nutzt. 




> Achja und Madz: Einen großen Dank an dich, dass du hier in fast jedem Thread deine Beratung raushaust


Danke! Du darfst gerne bei mir und den anderen den "Gefällt mir" Button klicken.


----------



## aliriza (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

hey... kanns du mir vllt noch mal ein genaures feedbak zum creativ kopfhörer geben  ? werden warscheinlich den nehmen wenn es zwischen den akg und den creativ nicht so ein großer unterschied ist.


----------



## Madz (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Wieso bestellst du nicht beide und entscheidest selbst?


----------



## aliriza (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

ich werd mir erst mal einen betellen wenn der mir gefällt dann behalt ich den auch  aber gucken welchen zu erst


----------



## Madz (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Dir wird jeder Kopfhörer aus der Preisklasse gefallen, weil du nicht besseres kennst. Oder hast du schon erfahrungen mit solchen Produkten?


----------



## blauebanane (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*



aliriza schrieb:


> hey... kanns du mir vllt noch mal ein genaures feedbak zum creativ kopfhörer geben  ? werden warscheinlich den nehmen wenn es zwischen den akg und den creativ nicht so ein großer unterschied ist.


 
wie gesagt am besten du bestellst einfach mal beide.

zum thema musicstore und k530: ich hab über paypal bezahlt. allerdings hab ich jetzt gesehen, dass bei paypal unter zahlungsstatus "offen" steht. 
Unter details steht aber: Sie haben Music Store A. Sauer GmbH eine PayPal-Zahlung in Höhe von €55,00 EUR gesendet.
Es wurde dafür aber weder Geld von meinem Konto abgebucht, noch hab ich irgendeine Nachricht vom Musicstore bekommen.
Was sollte ich jetzt tun?

Und meine zweite Frage: Den Ultrasone HFI-580 wollte ich ja an Redcoon zurücksenden.
An welche email Addresse sollte ich die Stornierungsnachricht schicken? Bin da etwas unsicher weil ich das zum ersten Mal mache, und will rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite sein.


----------



## Madz (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Zum Storno reicht einfach die rechtzeitige Rücksendung.


----------



## blauebanane (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Ah, habs schon gelesen. Man soll aber vorher sone Rücksendemarke anfordern damit das umsonst ist.

Und dann zum nächsten: Ich hab den Aurvana Live zusammen mit der Xonar DG gekauft. Kann ich einfach nur den KH zu Amazon zurückschicken?

Und



blauebanane schrieb:


> zum  thema musicstore und k530: ich hab über paypal bezahlt. allerdings hab  ich jetzt gesehen, dass bei paypal unter zahlungsstatus "offen" steht.
> Unter details steht aber: Sie haben Music Store A. Sauer GmbH eine PayPal-Zahlung in Höhe von €55,00 EUR gesendet.
> Es wurde dafür aber weder Geld von meinem Konto abgebucht, noch hab ich irgendeine Nachricht vom Musicstore bekommen.
> Was sollte ich jetzt tun?


----------



## Madz (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Klar, wieso nicht?


----------



## aliriza (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

ja werde mir beide mal bestellen


----------



## blauebanane (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*



Madz schrieb:


> Klar, wieso nicht?


 weiß nicht, vllt kann man nur eine bestellung als gesamtest retournieren, nicht einzelnes daraus.
oder so


----------



## Madz (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Nein, du kannst jeden einzelnen Artikel stornieren.


----------



## blauebanane (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

jau hab es grad auch schon selber gesehen. hätte ich vielleicht einfach mal selber gucken sollen bevor ich frage...


----------



## Berengo (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

moin, also ich wollte mich auch mal einmischen...
Mein AKG K 530 hab ich jetzt ein paar Tage und bin sehr zufrieden mit... 
Was mich interessieren würde was ihr an Micros benutzt ich hab zwar auch so ein Logitech Standmicro aber da hört man alles tippen etc...


----------



## HAWX (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*



Berengo schrieb:


> moin, also ich wollte mich auch mal einmischen...
> Mein AKG K 530 hab ich jetzt ein paar Tage und bin sehr zufrieden mit...
> Was mich interessieren würde was ihr an Micros benutzt ich hab zwar auch so ein Logitech Standmicro aber da hört man alles tippen etc...


 
Meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach ist das P/L technisch assdrein

Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## iceman650 (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Da hört man das Tippen aber auch, wegen der Kugel-Richtcharakteristik. Ist bei nahezu allen Ansteckmikros etc so.
Wissen auch viele, die diese Lösung empfehlen, ohne darauf hinzuweisen. 
Gute Beratung rocks. Nicht auf Sachen hinweisen nicht. Fühle sich angesprochen wer mag. Hatte man übrigens auch so abgesprochen 
Aber gut, in letzter Zeit empfiehlt man ja hier nur meist geklaute Listen, aus denen der TE selbst auswählen soll, weil man ihm unterstellt, nicht zu wissen was er will.

Mfg, ice


----------



## HAWX (3. Oktober 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hört man das Tippen aber auch, wegen der Kugel-Richtcharakteristik. Ist bei nahezu allen Ansteckmikros etc so.



Genau eben nicht alle sondern NAHEZU ich habe Hubiflyer mit seinem Zalman Micro bisher noch nicht tippen hören. Wenn er auf den Tisch haut klar, dann hört man es, aber mir sind noch keine störenden Sachen aufgefallen. Meistens höre ich nicht mal die Personen die manchmal bei ihm im Raum mit ihm reden. Die Einstellung der Sensibilität mach da viel aus

Zu der Beratung:
Ich finde nicht, dass die so schlecht ist. Unerfahrene Hörer sollten schonmal ein paar KH's probehören.


----------



## Berengo (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Also kann man sich das Zalman bedenkenlos zulegen?


----------



## HAWX (3. Oktober 2011)

Berengo schrieb:
			
		

> Also kann man sich das Zalman bedenkenlos zulegen?



Ja wenn es richtig positioniert und TS/Skype passend konfiguriert sind ist es sehr gut für den Preis.


----------



## jimmyisdead (4. Oktober 2011)

Was.meinst du mit der passenden konfiguration? 
Geht es da nur um die sensibilität?


----------



## HAWX (4. Oktober 2011)

jimmyisdead schrieb:
			
		

> Was.meinst du mit der passenden konfiguration?
> Geht es da nur um die sensibilität?



Klar die Sensibilitätseinstellung spielt eine große Rolle


----------



## jimmyisdead (4. Oktober 2011)

Ok denke da muss ich mit dem zalman noch nen bisschen rumprobieren ^^


----------



## Berengo (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

ok danke nochmal für die antwort.
ja das war mein Problem mit dem alten Standmicro das ich hatte das meine Stimme quazi auf selber Lautstärke war wie die Anschläge auf der G15 da meine Tastatur tendenziell auch näher am Mic war als ich. Kann wer ein Shop für das Zalman emfehlen oder nur amazon?


----------



## Tranix (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Ich würde schauen, ob das Micro irgendwo bei dir in der Gegend bekommst. Der Versand ist teurer als das Micro selber.


----------



## Berengo (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Ok habs bei amazon bestellt für knappe 7, dort war es auch ohne Versandkosten(aber nicht über amazon sondern untershop)
Hoffe ich hab jetzt gegen keine Forumrichtlinien verstossen.. :/


----------



## HAWX (4. Oktober 2011)

Berengo schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe ich hab jetzt gegen keine Forumrichtlinien verstossen.. :/



Wieso solltest du?


----------



## aliriza (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

also hab jetz die hkg k 530 für 76€ gekauft aber der bass ist nicht so stark könnt ihr vllt weitere KH empfehlen ?


----------



## Madz (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

76€ ist aber sehr teuer für diesen Kopfhörer. 


Wie lange hast du den AKG denn gehört? Wenn man nur den "bum bum" Sound der Gamerprodukte gewöhnt ist, muss man den erst einmal eine Zeit benutzen, bis man wirklich sicher sagen kann, ob er nicht doch zusagt.


----------



## aliriza (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

ja war auch von saturn ^^ 

seid heute mittag hab ich die, ja kann die ja noch 10 tage testen und dann abgeben, aber in der zwischen zeit kann ich ja die 
*Creative Aurvana Live! testen..
*


----------



## spionkaese (4. Oktober 2011)

aliriza schrieb:
			
		

> also hab jetz die hkg k 530 für 76 gekauft aber der bass ist nicht so stark könnt ihr vllt weitere KH empfehlen ?



Der einzige andere in der Kategorie ist afaik der K518,
der hat nen relativ lauten Bass.
Vielleicht kennt Madz oder so da ja noch nen anderen?


----------



## Madz (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

AKG sind allgemein für eine recht neutrale Abstimmung bekannt. Sennheiser kann man sich auch noch anhören, auch wenn ich persönlich sie eigentlich überteuert finde.


----------



## aliriza (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

was is den mit der creaitve ?


----------



## Madz (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

Der Creative ist auch gut.  Aber wie hier schon zigmal gepredigt, hilft dir wirklich nur probehören.


----------



## blauebanane (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kopfhörer+Mic zum Spielen bis 60€*

So, ich will das hier auch nochmal abschließen auch wenns schon länger her ist. habe mich letzendlich für den AKG K271 entschieden.
Gründe: guter Tragekomfort, gute Ausstattung, der Sound gefiel mir auch ein wenig besser als bei den anderen.
Beim Creative waren die Ohrmuscheln zu klein, der Ultrasone war zu schwer, der K530 saß komisch.
Rücksendung ging überall problemlos. 

Die Sache mit dem Mic ans Kabel klemmen geht auch ziemlich gut, gefällt mir fast besser als ein headset. Ich überlege ob ich das nochmal sleeve. Kann man das wohl ohne größere Mühen machen?


----------



## HAWX (18. Oktober 2011)

blauebanane schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überlege ob ich das nochmal sleeve. Kann man das wohl ohne größere Mühen machen?



Klar ist wesentlich leichter als beispielsweise ein NT zu sleeven


----------

